# Remi is Pregnant!! :-)



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have anxiously waited and waited to post on here...but today I am finally going to post that Remi is Due next Friday, December 28th. Her and daddy, Fisher (k9design), are expected to have 6 to 7 little "fishies" or as I am going to call them "duckies!"

I can not wait and hopefully it will be an easy delievery and we have healthy, beautifully babies! Of course, I will post pictures on here and trying to set up a web cam of some type! I will be keeping a female and another forum member will hopefully be getting male to do obedience, agility, hunt or whatever the owners heart desires!

I expect big things from this litter! 

Sorry, I just could not hold back any longer! 

The litter theme is "Dat." So, I will need ideas later on that one! Two families already have names picked out. I will post pictures soon...all I have now is the xray of baby skeletons! Not very cute!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait to see what the future holds for these pups


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How wonderful--New Year, new life!, I hope you'll post as soon as they're born (although you'll be busy I'm sure!).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Remi is a gorgeous girl! I can't wait to here how it all goes, and see the baby photos.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so excited!! I don't know why because I'm not getting one of them but still I'm excited to see them from birth to furever homes!! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

"Dat" is wonderful!  Yay! We get to watch another litter grow up on the forum.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yay! I love seeing the progress of litters! Good luck on the impending delivery! Give momma lots of kisses from us!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

The best part is my husband is getting me the canon rebel 4 for Christmas (I think lol) and it is perfect timing. So, hopefully should get some great shots!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-gotta love babies that can do it all


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best Wishes for the safe arrival of your beautiful talented pups.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So excited for you! I've been wondering where your post was! haha Can't wait to see millions of pictures of the babies


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Can't wait to follow these babies as they grow! This is so exciting.  Very happy for you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh do post the xray picture! We can count little skulls!


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm with Mylissyk....post pics of x-rays!!!! 

Best wishes for a safe delivery and healthy pups! Can't wait to see all of the progress.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats! Wishing mom and babies the best!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! That's a very exciting litter to be!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!! Congratulations! Should be a very exciting litter!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best wishes for a healthy and talented litter and a easy whelping for your girlie


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So exciting!!! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Looking forward to photos.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That sounds great! I hope everything turns out well!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the X-ray. Most see 6 with a possible 7th one! How many do you guys see?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing six (that's my count) gorgeous, healthy pups arrive in the world.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I can convince myself there are 8 or 9 in there but I think I'm counting a spine and connected ribs as two spines 

CONGRATS KELLI & Remi too! So happy for you guys and wish I could be there to help during the whelping (although, an extra person to wring their hands and say "I don't have any freakin idea what to do next!" is probably not "helping"). 

Fisher got a bath yesterday so is very fluffy and smell-goody, and so cute and snuggly, and a good boy too, I can only hope that the future owners of these puppies love their little guys just as much as I do  That makes all the heartache and headache of breeding worth it!


----------



## edwinng1110 (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulation!!!! Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting the x-ray!!! I tried several times counting but each time I got a different number. Can't wait to hear the final head count!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I see 5 for sure..maybe six. Its hard the image is a little grainy. No one is turned in the right direction yet either! Cant wait to hear and see how many little ones she has!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I see five or six little bundles. Can't wait to see them! I so so want another puppy but I promised DH we will wait until Rose is completely trained and more mature.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I see five or six little bundles. Can't wait to see them! I so so want another puppy but I promised DH we will wait until Rose is completely trained and more mature.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I see five or six little bundles. Can't wait to see them! I so so want another puppy but I promised DH we will wait until Rose is completely trained and more mature.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

oops - several posts - sorry


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw this on facebook and I am so excited for you! I am seeing 6 little ones!! Very exciting news!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I see at least 5, with a possible sixth (laying on the bottom, being sat upon by sibs! ). 

congrats--how exciting.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What exciting news 
And how wonderful that you'll have a terrific new camera... we will be all set for TONS of puppy photos! So exciting to see Fisher puppies, I bet these puppies will be so talented! Fingers crossed for an easy birth and lots of healthy babies. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats!! I haven't been on here much and I probably won't be for the next little bit, with everything we have going on, so I wanted to throw out a name suggestion now. lol My vote is for "All Dat Jazz", call name Jazz or Jazzy.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so excited for you!!  I can't wait to watch her progress and see all the pictures of all the puppies! You are going to have a goregous litter!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh come on Kelli aren't you going to name your puppy "Rhythm's All Dat N A Bag of Chips" HAHAHAHAHA
This could get fun 
As "grandma" do I get final veto on the name??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Gotta have a Who Dat!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Oh come on Kelli aren't you going to name your puppy "Rhythm's All Dat N A Bag of Chips" HAHAHAHAHA
> This could get fun
> As "grandma" do I get final veto on the name??


I did think of that one but was not sure about a call name for a girl!

Another forum member who hopefully will be getting a male has knight on it too which I love how she brought that in too!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Gotta have a Who Dat!


Hence where I got the idea  lol! And name her Brees?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats and do share the pixs!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Gotta have a Who Dat!





kfayard said:


> Hence where I got the idea  lol! And name her Brees?


Love the theme, we're Saints Fans in our household, Brees is definitely a great name. 

Congratulations, looking foward to seeing pictures of the litter and watching them grow.

Wishing Remi a good delivery.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wanted to give you guys an update...! We are just waiting for miss Remi to decide when it is time! Her due date is today...but I think she wants New Years babies! We are just playing the waiting game now! I have attached some pictures of the "empty" whelping box my husband made for me. And Remi today laying on top of her ball after some fetch!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Doing this from my phone!! Ugh


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is super fancy! Lucky you and Remi. My guys usually drop their temp to 96/97 within a day of whelping. And mine frequently have first stage labor(excessive panting, not eating, and restlessness) for about 18 hours... Have fun and good luck!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG, what a beautiful puppy nursery!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> That is super fancy! Lucky you and Remi. My guys usually drop their temp to 96/97 within a day of whelping. And mine frequently have first stage labor(excessive panting, not eating, and restlessness) for about 18 hours... Have fun and good luck!


This waiting is no fun!! Haha


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Luck!! Cant wait to hear that she had the little ones! That is a nice looking box!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here Remi in her box


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remi*

Remi

We're all praying for you, Daddy dog and your babies!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

If we only knew what she wanted to say with that look she is giving you in the last picture! I just saw this thread and what a great breeding you have planned. I'm envious and would have loved a pup from Remi and Fisher. Good Luck! Will you have anyone helping you with cleaning the pups then weighing and tagging babies? Years ago, we had a Golden with a much anticipated breeding and we had so many people coming over to check on everything that the neighbors thought we had had a death in the family.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the photos! It looks prettier than some human baby nurseries I've seen!  Waiting is so hard, I can't wait to check in and see baby pictures. Continued prayers for easy delivery (for both you and Remi!) and healthy puppies...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy said:


> If we only knew what she wanted to say with that look she is giving you in the last picture! I just saw this thread and what a great breeding you have planned. I'm envious and would have loved a pup from Remi and Fisher. Good Luck! Will you have anyone helping you with cleaning the pups then weighing and tagging babies? Years ago, we had a Golden with a much anticipated breeding and we had so many people coming over to check on everything that the neighbors thought we had had a death in the family.



Haha! Yes, I have some people who will come help and also people on standby for a phone call. I might have a pup available ;-)

Her temp is now 98.1 and she is panting... So hopefully soon!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine usually have their first pup on my padded couch...and as I said, their temp goes way lower than 98.... First stage labor can last for hours...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ooooooh! I am so glad I checked this thread. How exciting! These puppies are going to be gorgeous. :smooch: Remi is so pretty and Fisher is a very handsome dog. Hope you post lots and lots of baby pictures and I hope that Remi has an easy labor and delivery. Great nursery, BTW.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds promising that it will be soon! Expect it to be at 2 am lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tonight is the night?? Many wellwishes for everything to go just perfectly!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations and lots of good thoughts for an uneventful whelping. That nursery is cuter than words. I just love the bows and the box and the whelping area and the whole atmosphere. Beautiful Remi will have her babies in style. 

I'd have gotten in touch with you about the possible available puppy but the time is about six months off for me. 

Good luck to Remi. We expect details and of course, lots of pictures. You would not happen to have a webcam handy, would you ? I so wish I could be part of a litter first days/weeks someday but since I won't ever breed I enjoy the times I can experience it from far away.


----------



## edwinng1110 (Nov 14, 2012)

SOOOOOO EXCITED FOR REMI!!! =DDD 

Her nursery is sooo cute I can't believe that your husband built that. It looks incredible!!

Many wishes from me =DD


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow! That is a beautiful whelping box! Those puppies are are so loved already! Cant wait to hear any updates!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That whelping box is amazing!.Good wishes,for an uneventful delivery!.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

checking in before bed to see if "we" have puppies yet, I feel like an expectant grandma 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thalie said:


> Congratulations and lots of good thoughts for an uneventful whelping. That nursery is cuter than words. I just love the bows and the box and the whelping area and the whole atmosphere. Beautiful Remi will have her babies in style.
> 
> I'd have gotten in touch with you about the possible available puppy but the time is about six months off for me.
> 
> Good luck to Remi. We expect details and of course, lots of pictures. You would not happen to have a webcam handy, would you ? I so wish I could be part of a litter first days/weeks someday but since I won't ever breed I enjoy the times I can experience it from far away.



I am hoping to get some type of webcam/Skype up. Husband is going to work on that Sunday/Monday. Oh, and you will get TONS of pictures... I promise!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Remi is still in the 1st stage of labor. The last I took her temperature was at 10 pm and it was 97.9. She has started to nest a little, so we are slowly getting there! Thanks for all the best wishes!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the first thing I checked when I woke up this morning! Suspense- can't wait to see how many girls & how many boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also looking forward to reading about a happy and healthy litter of pups very soon! 

Your husband is so handy! I love the set up!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Still playing the waiting game.. I think it will be around lunch time today. Who knows!! I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Temp dipped again..must be getting close! Cant wait to hear that she is having them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best wishes for a good delivery, looking forward to seeing the pictures of the beautiful litter.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

I was just checking in to see if there are any new puppies but it looks like I have to keep checking . So excited for you and Remi!


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

Just checking in! We are all so excited


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sending my best wishes for a safe delivery today. I can't wait for pictures. This is so exciting.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

babywatch checkin...... praying for smooth sailing


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hoping things are moving along easily for Remi.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sending you good vibes for an easy whelping. I am still jealous of that gorgeous whelping box. Did your husband design it?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Sending you good vibes for an easy whelping. I am still jealous of that gorgeous whelping box. Did your husband design it?


Thanks! Laying in the box with her now... Husband did make it. I stole the idea from someone online! Really easy to make!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The whelping box is fantastic, your DH did an awesome job on it. 

Your Remi is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So exciting! Keeping y'all in our thoughts. 

Baby watch 2012. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up after reading all the post. I'm excited and happy for all of you and will keep Remi in my thoughts and prayers. Can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

My first thought for a name was "Dats the way the ball bounces" (Kobe)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

TheresaD said:


> My first thought for a name was "Dats the way the ball bounces" (Kobe)


That is a _great_ name!  I'd have the call name Bounce, though. But Kobe is really cute, too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

:crossfing. Hoping no news is good News...... I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

See, we gave Remi stage fright with all our enquiries. 

Hold steady, girlie, your pups will be here soon. Good luck to her and to you.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope everything goes well for you and Remi. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Names: Dats the one
Wy in Dats (okay, obscure Amer. Indian tribe)
Dats Amore


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Dats Life
Who's Dats (so that doesn't quite work).
Dat's Punny
or Dat's Not Punny (or Funny)
Dis or Dats


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Well!!! Finally!!! She started whelping pups at 12:39 and we stopped at 1:53 a.m. She had 4 girls and 2 boys. Husband took the next 2 hours while I tried to rest a little. He woke me up about 3:45 and yelled. She had another pup. So, final count is 4 girls, 3 boys. All doing great! Will post a picture soon.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats wonderful news!! Cant wait for the pictures!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on the whelping! Whew, what a relief!! Hope all the pups are healthy chubbas!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

So exciting! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Well at 6 am, we received another boy! So, that makes 4 girls/4boys!! Was not expecting number 8!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

On my phone, so can only attach one at a time! I will take more later


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful! What great colors!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how wonderful! congratulations! Remi sure looks happy.


----------



## keebzmac (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats on the pups! They are adorable! I don't suppose with the surprise boy that you would have a pup available?


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations on all of those beautiful pups! Hope you and Remi get a little bit of rest


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They look beautiful and healthy! Remi looks very proud of what she just did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Remi and her babies are so beautiful and just precious. 

Glad to hear her delivery went well. 

Hope all of you get some much needed rest today.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

They are such a beautiful litter, Congratulations. Gosh even birth pictures make you want to cuddle them and kiss those beautiful faces! 

Please keep posting, we rarely get to see a litter from birth grow and develope, I would love to watch this.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am in unison with Deber on this. I know you must be completely exhausted but if you can post pics as they grow up and/or advise of their temperaments as they change it would be such a great lesson. 
I shouldn't really be reading this thread as it makes me want another puppy so so bad. I keep on slapping my hand and telling myself nope, not yet - but they are so so irresistible. 
They are gorgeous and Remi looks wonderful. 
Reading this thread last night (up until this morning) it made me go thru the old pictures at our house and found the pictures of the first and only litter we ever had back in 1983. Belle was 3 years old when she had her pups.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awww they are all so beautiful and Remi looks so happy! Congrats .


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Deber said:


> They are such a beautiful litter, Congratulations. Gosh even birth pictures make you want to cuddle them and kiss those beautiful faces!
> 
> Please keep posting, we rarely get to see a litter from birth grow and develope, I would love to watch this.


I will absolutely post picture!! You might get sick of all the pictures!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Wonderful wonderful pups and Remi is looking pretty good. Congratulations to her, you, and your husband. Everybody has earned a good rest. Nappies all around are on the menu.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kfayard said:


> I will absolutely post picture!! You might get sick of all the pictures!


Never ever, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratulations to you but mostly to Remi. Lovely pups!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!  Adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow 8 pups! She was having them fast! Glad everything went well. Leave it to a boy to wait and do it all late...lol he must have had traveled all the way from under her ribs! They are all so cute! Here comes puppy fever again.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!! Remi looks tired but happy. I'm so excited to see these beautiful lil pups grow into romping, biting, playing fur balls! ♥
(get some sleep LOL)


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

kfayard said:


> Well at 6 am, we received another boy! So, that makes 4 girls/4boys!! Was not expecting number 8!!


I just want to join in with this puppy pile! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Congratulations on the whelping! Whew, what a relief!! Hope all the pups are healthy chubbas!


What she said!!! SO happy that everyone is looking good. You must be over the moon! Can't wait to hear all about them and see photos, fingers crossed for smooth sailing...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A million congratulations! I went back to the xray too look for the 8th pup but I really can't see it. That is so cool. I love the assortment of colors!


----------



## edwinng1110 (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats!! Remi looks great with her puppies!! Take a long nice rest, you deserved it. Hope everything goes awesome from here on out!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So thrilled for you and your baby Fishies and Remiettes (I tried, that's the best I could come up with) and can't wait to watch them grow!!! I wish I lived closer so I could see them in person .... darn geography. You'll have to promise to post tons of pictures!!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg they are beautiful. Congrats!!! Rest well and give kisses to Remi from Bear and I. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations  I'm so happy that everything went well for Remi and the little bunch of adorables!!! Can't wait to watch the little sweeties as they grow.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

CONGRATS KELLI and REMI too!!!
WOW what a nice surprise to wake up to --- EIGHT???

They all look awesome, and sounds like you got off easy in the whelping department 

So happy and proud for you guys -- congrats again and Happy New Year!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Joy to Remi and all her little fishes.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations on 8 beautiful babies! Remi looks so relaxed in the picture and happy too. Can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The owner of the sire of my second litter said there was always one more hiding than what you saw in the rads...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> The owner of the sire of my second litter said there was always one more hiding than what you saw in the rads...


I was told that too!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Now you are sure all the boys are out, right?  

Congrats on the big litter Kelli<:

I don't regret going with Bertie, but geesh - if I didn't have a puppy right now, I'd be over the moon about the extra 2 boys!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Megora said:


> Now you are sure all the boys are out, right?
> 
> Congrats on the big litter Kelli<:
> 
> I don't regret going with Bertie, but geesh - if I didn't have a puppy right now, I'd be over the moon about the extra 2 boys!



Well of course not!! Bertie is adorable!!!


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow!!!! 8!!!

I remember looking at the x-ray and surely thought there were only 6. Two made room in there somehow! 

Congrats on a successful delivery. I too agree you can never post too many pictures!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a nice size litter!.They are beautiful but that's to be expected,with such stunning parents!.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Remi looks tired but very proud of herself. What lovely babies... 

For the last boy, perhaps he should be named "Dats Late to the Party".


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Remi looks tired but very proud of herself. What lovely babies...
> 
> For the last boy, perhaps he should be named "Dats Late to the Party".


That should be my puppy's name!!! I am always late for everything! Lol


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OutWest said:


> For the last boy, perhaps he should be named "Dats Late to the Party".


That's really cute. I was thinking "Dat's All Folks!".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to you, Remi and K9Fisher!
What beautiful babies!! God Bless them all and their Mom!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

kwhit said:


> That's really cute. I was thinking "Dat's All Folks!".


I thought of that one too! Call name "Warner" or "looney" lol


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful puppies. Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I can convince myself there are 8 or 9 in there but I think I'm counting a spine and connected ribs as two spines



Does Anney get a prize for the best guess???


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

nolefan said:


> Does Anney get a prize for the best guess???


Ah! Well my smile all day long is reward enough


----------

